# 1994 Toyota Supra - badly oxidized!



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

​*Professional Car Detailing, and Paintwork correction in Scotland, 07500903249, 
​*
*The owner of this 1994 Toyota Supra booked me for a paintwork correction detail, as photos below show the car paintwork appeared to be in very poor shape, I'm led to believe that the car has been in this condition since 2005 when the car was first purchased, for a while the owner had considered a complete respray, however decided to see how much of an improvement could be made by having the paintwork professionally detailed.

Before pic's taken by the owner, the paintwork was heavily oxidized, especially a few areas on the rear quarter panel! along with the usual swirl marks and rds's...














































oxidation...










heavy swirls and random scratches on the bonnet...



















oxidation, and etchings on the roof, some of which will be too far gone to fully correct!










Rear quarter panel again showing areas where a reaction has occured between an old body filler repair and the top coat!



















First and foremost, the car was treated to my usual thorough and meticulous wash procedure ,in preparation for the machine polishing stages,

Whilst valet pro snow foam was loosening up any ingrained dirt, I went around the window rubbers, panel gaps, door shuts, and any intricate areas with a soft brush and mild mix of G101, to ensure all dirt build up is fully removed, this was followed with a very thorough power rinse,
The car was then washed two bucket method with a Meguiars wash mitt, wheels cleaned with smart wheels, and iron x to remove all ingrained dirt and iron filings, rinsed, de tarred, Iron x applied to the complete car to remove any fallout, followed by claying, rinsing and drying with a plush microfibre towel,

With the weather this summer being incredibly unpredictable thankfully the owner was able to provide undercover space to carry out the rest of the detail,

The car was moved Inside and paint depth readings taken, looking at the reading there is no doubt that body filler has been used here in the past!










Caution was taken on this panel as the amount of paintwork to play with is unknown! this reading could be showing mostly filler with very little paint!

Rear quarter before...










A closed cell polishing pad was used with a non diminishing abrasive polish, allowing more control over the amount of paint removed to achieve the desired results

50/50...



















Full panel corrected...



















Before...










After...




























Offside rear quarter before...










After...





































The finish on the bonnet was not only suffering from oxidation and swirls, but also many very deep etchings from years of neglect, wool was used here with a medium cutting polish to level the finish whilst reducing the amount of paint removed,

Test section...



















Before...










50/50...



















Two further processes were carried out to refine the finish leaving this...














































Bonnet before...










Bonnet after...



















Before...










Still not perfect due to those deep etchings, but a vast improvement over what it did look like beforehand!

Difference between the bumper and bonnet...










Nearside wing before...










After...



















Before...










After...




























Rear end complete...

















*

*After the paint correction stages, the paint work was refined using 3M blue and ultrafina, following this all polishing dust was removed including panel gaps, door shuts,

Lsp of choice was Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire kit, Wet Diamond sealant, followed by Midnight Sun wax, wheels sealed with FK1000, tyres and arch liners dressed, all glass cleaned, and rubbers dressed...

The finished shots! the owner was delighted with the finish, especially as he no longer feels the need for a four figure respray!


































































































































































































































Thanks for reading

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.com*​


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

You sure that's not a respray ??? Love write ups like this. Proper old school detailing at it's best. Rather you than me with those paint readings ! I have PM'd you re my car on another of your threads if you could get back to me. Cheers.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great turn around, you can't beat old skool cool :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

What a turn around!! Bet he's happy at paying a couple of hundred rather than a couple of thousand for the full respray.. !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great turnaround mate. Shame your after shots are set against an overcast sky.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

What a difference, nice work mate! :buffer:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice work and cracking results


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great save:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Great work what a transformation


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job and what a turn around looks great :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Richard as always mate :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Quality results there fella


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great turnaround and a great car!

Tried to buy one of these a good few years ago and it's the only time I have had an insurance sales persons laugh at me on the phone. Needless to say I didn't buy it!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great turn around :thumb: Looks great


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great work


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very very nice.Great work.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Super turnaround Richard!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work rich


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic work Richard


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

great job you've done there mate, such a transformation


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Cracking job as always Richard!

Chris.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I love supras


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant job! A horrible grey car turned into a nice black one! Experience shining through their on the filler'd panels, a huge improvement made all round!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

top work mate....


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful work fella!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

thats a cracking car, now you've rescued it!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

West End1981 said:


> You sure that's not a respray ??? Love write ups like this. Proper old school detailing at it's best. Rather you than me with those paint readings ! I have PM'd you re my car on another of your threads if you could get back to me. Cheers.


Thanks for the kind words Gary! I have received your pm and will call you in the morning. :thumb:



stangalang said:


> Great turn around, you can't beat old skool cool :thumb:


Cheers mate! these jobs are amnongst the most satisfying 



xJay1337 said:


> What a turn around!! Bet he's happy at paying a couple of hundred rather than a couple of thousand for the full respray.. !


Thanks :thumb: certainly saved himself a good few hundred! 



President Swirl said:


> Great turnaround mate. Shame your after shots are set against an overcast sky.


Typical UK for you :lol: the sun was promising to make an appearance as I got closer to finishing off, but no joy  thanks for the kind words :thumb:



Mumbles said:


> What a difference, nice work mate! :buffer:





paulmc08 said:


> Nice work and cracking results





SimonBash said:


> Great save:thumb:





danwel said:


> Great work what a transformation





OILRS said:


> Crackin job and what a turn around looks great :thumb:


many thanks guy's, there are a few more dramatic turnarounds yet to be posted! watch this space!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great bit of work matey. Was quite a disaster prior to correction.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

id_doug said:


> Great turnaround and a great car!
> 
> Tried to buy one of these a good few years ago and it's the only time I have had an insurance sales persons laugh at me on the phone. Needless to say I didn't buy it!


Cheers Doug  lol must have been a tasty premium for him to react like that 



tonyy said:


> Great work..





nick.s said:


> Quality results there fella





jlw41 said:


> Great turn around :thumb: Looks great





DMH-01 said:


> Great job :thumb:





ted11 said:


> great work





Dj.xray said:


> Very very nice.Great work.





Socal Brian said:


> Super turnaround Richard!


Thanks guys 



AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work Richard as always mate :thumb:


Cheers Aaron!



Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work rich


Cheers Stevie!



Prism Detailing said:


> Fantastic work Richard


Cheers Rob!



dave-g said:


> great job you've done there mate, such a transformation





RefinedDetails said:


> Fantastic turnaround!





ckeir.02mh said:


> Cracking job as always Richard!
> 
> Chris.





B17BLG said:


> I love supras


Thanks for the comments guys, agreed cracking cars! :thumb:

Richard


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely brilliant job! A horrible grey car turned into a nice black one! Experience shining through their on the filler'd panels, a huge improvement made all round!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks mate!  experience certainly helps with jobs like these!



Reflectology said:


> top work mate....


Cheers Russ! 



Th3Doctor said:


> Beautiful work fella!





msb said:


> thats a cracking car, now you've rescued it!


Thanks guys :thumb:



Beau Technique said:


> Great bit of work matey. Was quite a disaster prior to correction.


Thanks Scott, the car had looked this way for a number of years, certainly brightened up the owners week when he saw how good his car could look!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround, looks great


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one! Looks tons better now, and show's what can be rescued. Gran Turismo anyone!? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great transformation, what a state it was in.

Chris.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

I love threads like these! Different from the norm :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb work...Love it...


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

whoa!!! car looks showroom new. nice save.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW.What a difference.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice Job!
And very nice car!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work and lovely car


----------

